# Jiffy Lube Scam



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Jiffy Lube! Check out the link below. View the VIDEO. Send it to everyone you know who owns a car.

Can't say I'm surprised. My last car had broken seals to prove Jiffy Lube isn't worth the money.

http://mfile.akamai.com/12924/wmv/vod.ibsys.com/2006/0503/9152183.200k.asx


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Sad. I had a work van done at a libe place and they cracked the oil pan and tried to deny it. I finally got them to admit it and they replaced it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

These tire shops are just as bad and automatic transmissoin shops will skin you alive.


----------



## madman4049 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I have seen that video before. I now do all my fluids and filters myself along with most general maintenance.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Goofy-Lube strikes again!!! This really pisses me off,I worked at a new car dealer for 15yrs and now run a independant repair shop...Guy's like this give us all a bad name. :smt076


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

I recently got my oil changed at one of the places they tested. Good thing I watched them do all the work I asked for. 

I hate not having a place to change my own oil. My apartment has a parking space but it is not level enough to safely jack up and work on a car. Maybe the next place.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

PanaDP said:


> I recently got my oil changed at one of the places they tested. Good thing I watched them do all the work I asked for.
> 
> I hate not having a place to change my own oil. My apartment has a parking space but it is not level enough to safely jack up and work on a car. Maybe the next place.


What I hate is that the development we live in right now will actually fine you for doing it. Can you believe that crap? We're not renting, we own, but still cannot work on our cars in our own driveway.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

SuckLead said:


> What I hate is that the development we live in right now will actually fine you for doing it. Can you believe that crap? We're not renting, we own, but still cannot work on our cars in our own driveway.


I hear what you are saying. I live in a gated community and the biggest complainer to issue HOA violations lives 2 doors down. Busy body.

On the other hand, I'm protected from the villiany of unauthorized paint schemes on homes and the terror of unapproved landscaped plants. Meanwhile, one of the neighbourhood kids broke into 6 cars. Go figure.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Baldy said:


> These tire shops are just as bad and automatic transmissoin shops will skin you alive.


YA, I'm distrustful of a local tire shop (with many shops in Montana). I have a friend here who is a Blackfeet Indian. He was severely harassed for being an Indian. I use to have my work done there but no more. His case was just in the federal court system. I hope he gets 'em good.

I sure wouldn't mess with his. He's about 6'4" and a solid 220lbs. He's got a big heart though.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

submoa said:


> I hear what you are saying. I live in a gated community and the biggest complainer to issue HOA violations lives 2 doors down. Busy body.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm protected from the villiany of unauthorized paint schemes on homes and the terror of unapproved landscaped plants. Meanwhile, one of the neighbourhood kids broke into 6 cars. Go figure.


I hear that. I'm safe from funny flags, pink flamingos (which we have a flock of in the yard just to mock them), and landscaping. But almost every car in the neighborhood has been broken into.


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

tnoisaw said:


> YA, I'm distrustful of a local tire shop (with many shops in Montana). I have a friend here who is a Blackfeet Indian. He was severely harassed for being an Indian. I use to have my work done there but no more. His case was just in the federal court system. I hope he gets 'em good.
> 
> I sure wouldn't mess with his. He's about 6'4" and a solid 220lbs. He's got a big heart though.


 So what's up with that CRAP! :smt076 You still got some knuckle draggin idiots in your neck of the woods? I never could tolerate that kind of thing. Judge a man by who he is and not what he is. Well I guess that's why we still need guns. I know....Bad Example......That's on my top ten list of "Pisses me Off"

Ignorant Sons a Bit......................................


----------

